# Sam smith



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Heard this guy on the live lounge today. Most will recognise his voice from songs with naughty buy and disclosure. His solo stuff is completely different, what an amazing artist! Incredible voice, and such well constructed clever music. I think he needs more exposure, great talent

Nirvana






And showing off his voice, acoustic, in lay me down


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes very under rated. I thought he was black at first.


----------

